# Acheter son mac aux USA



## alargeau (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tout le monde ! Enfin bonsoir....

voilà je me suis aperçu, un peu comme tout le monde qui se rend sur l'AppleStore que les prix pratiqués aux USA et en FRance sont les mêmes. Sauf que, et c'est ça qui change tout, le dollar est très très TRES bas.
Résultat : on a un mac beaucoup moins cher aux USA qu'en Europe, normal.

Normal ? Pas tant que ça ! Je trouve que c'est un peu de l'abus surtout quand on calcule la différence de prix, on se dit qu'Apple pourrait revoir ses prix en euros ! Mais bon...

Donc je voulais savoir en fait si la garantie était valable en dehors des USA, et donc en France. J'imagine qu'il faut aussi un adaptateur 220>110volts.
Sinon, y-a-t-il d'autres points à prendre en considération ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

on va pas reparler du debat des prix us et Fr en permanence, on le fait tout le temps, c'est lourd

pour te repondre sur le reste, les transfo apple sont compatibles 110 et 220

y a juste le brochage qui change, faudra acheter un adaptateur qui coute 2 euros en grande surface

et sinon, le clavier qwerty

pour le reste, RAS


----------



## imaout (28 Janvier 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y-a-t-il d'autres points à prendre en considération ?


La tva par exemple... sujet maintes fois évoqué...


----------



## jhk (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> on va pas reparler du debat des prix us et Fr en permanence, on le fait tout le temps, c'est lourd


 Entièrement d'accord. Ce sujet est arrivé au moins 10 fois. Alors je résume : prix US *HT* + frais de localisation + logiciels pour le marché français. Achète-le aux USA si tu veux, mais ne te fais pas gauler par la douane.


----------



## demougin (29 Janvier 2005)

pour la douane c'est permanent, tant que tu te balades avec ton engin


----------

